
TransUnion Burying Their Credit Freeze to Sell Their Credit Monitoring Product - moonka
https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/6zur5h/transunion_burying_their_credit_freeze_to_sell/
======
OrwellianChild
Since this kind of dark pattern is going to continue unabated, I have a
practical question... In states like Washington, where the law says credit
freezes are free if you are a victim of identity theft but $10 per action if
not:

Does the Equifax breach constitute identity theft on its own? Or does someone
actually have to suffer consequences from the information theft before they
qualify?

~~~
OrwellianChild
Followup: Found this: [http://www.atg.wa.gov/credit-freeze-fraud-
alerts](http://www.atg.wa.gov/credit-freeze-fraud-alerts)

It seems that a police report is necessary in some instances, and that seems
to imply that a breach is not alone enough. This is for WA - results may vary
by state...

